# Masterbuilt 1050, 800, 560 Troubleshooting



## mcokevin (Oct 19, 2021)

As some may have read my Masterbuilt 1050 has been nonfunctional since late July.  I purchased it in April, so it has been unavailable to use almost half of the time I've owned it.  I am detailing the troubleshooting steps I took in hopes that this will be helpful to someone in the future as reference material.  The issue isn't completely resolved yet, but I am close - and at least have a functional smoker as of Sunday.

This is for a 1050, but the  same logic and steps should apply to both the 800 and 560.

*The Problem:  *In late July I was grilling burgers for a couple of families and all of the sudden the fan in the smoker just stopped blowing.  The smoker had been running for about 15-20 minutes, and I had just put the burgers on.  I quickly lit the gasser and moved them over.  I tried the smoker again the next day and had the same problem.  It would light fine, come up to temp, then after about 15-20 minutes the fan would stop blowing.  This happened below 500, so it was not a result of having the lid open.

*The Good:  *Masterbuilt support has been great at sending replacement parts and responding quickly to emails.  They also sent me two bags of lump charcoal to compensate for me having to run the smoker all this time troubleshooting.
*The Bad:  *The quality of parts seems to be quite concerning, and global supply chain delays have caused this to drag for months.

*Steps:*

First thing I guessed was that this was either a switch or a controller issue.  Masterbuilt thought it was a switch or the temp probe, so they processed a parts order consisting of replacement switches for the ash door, hopper lid, a new controller, and a temperature probe.  I was almost positive it wasn't the temp probe as my ThermPro was reading the same as the built-in probe.
A few weeks later the switches arrived.  I noticed the ash bin door switch seemed to have some damage to it, so I assumed this had to be the issue.  I replaced the ash bin door switch with one of the new ones they sent me - quick and easy.  Fired up the smoker and unfortunately had the same problem.  I inspected the hopper lid switch and it looked brand new without any visible signs of damage, so figured at this point it had to be the controller.  
The controller was back ordered until late September.  That arrived just as I was leaving  town.  A week later I had some time, so I swapped the controller for the new one and fired up the smoker.  The same problem persisted, so it wasn't the controller.  Now the frustration is setting in.
I ran an extension chord to a new outlet, figured maybe the GFI outlet I added was giving some unstable power.  That did not help.
I was almost positive the temp probe and hopper lid switch were fine, but I had those parts already so I figured I'd rule it out.  Best practice in troubleshooting is to only replace one part at a time.  So, first I tried the hopper lid switch.  Replaced that and fired up the smoker - same problem.
The temp probe is a real pain to replace, so I temporarily connected the new one to the controller and ran the wire to the front of the unit and under the lid, just resting in there loosely.  I am thankful I didn't put too much effort in to this, as it was not the problem.
At this stage the only parts I have not tested or replaced are the lid switch and the fan.  The fan did not sound faulty, but it seemed like the logical next step since the problem was that the fan stopped blowing.  Contacted Masterbuilt and they sent me a new fan and a lid switch.
On Sunday I received the parts and swapped the fan.  I did not swap the lid switch as I was about 99% sure that wasn't the problem.  Swapping the fan did not fix the problem.
At this point I am about ready to put the smoker out to the curb.  Began to somewhat desperately check all of the parts I had already replaced.
After very vigorously (perhaps angrily) pressing the ash bin door switch in/out a dozen or more times the switch piston broke and got stuck inside the switch.  But -- once the switch got stuck the fan kicked back on.  Almost unbelievably, the first switch I replaced was still the problem, even after replacing it.
So, I've still got somewhat of a problem as the switch does not work, but it has at least failed to a closed state and I can use the smoker.  Either the first replacement switch they sent me was also faulty, or there is some physical change happening to the smoker after it heats up and runs for about 15 minutes.  

I am awaiting for their next response, however I am considering removing that switch entirely and wiring in a toggle switch to replace it.  I almost never need to open the ash bin during a cook, and having a manual switch would probably be fine.  This way I'd still have the safety feature when I need it, but the problem would theoretically resolve.

I ran the smoker empty for about 45 minutes Sunday night and it performed as expected.  Grilled dinner last night, and it again performed as expected.  I will probably be smoking a pork tenderloin for dinner tonight, which would be the final test - but I am almost positive I've finally found the problem.

Here is the suspect switch.  This is a replacement switch I received from MB after step 1.  You'll note the piston is stuck in the down position even with the door open.  Hey, it works!


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 19, 2021)

DON'T TOUCH THAT SWITCH LOL.
Glad you got it figured out and running ! That's the reason I haven't replaced my switches and use contact cleaner between cooks.  These switches have the tendancy to collect micro particles of dust and grit due to their enviroment. I like the toggle idea too !


----------



## mcokevin (Oct 19, 2021)

912smoker said:


> DON'T TOUCH THAT SWITCH LOL.
> Glad you got it figured out and running ! That's the reason I haven't replaced my switches and use contact cleaner between cooks.  These switches have the tendancy to collect micro particles of dust and grit due to their enviroment. I like the toggle idea too !


If the piston pops out I'm taping it closed.  Done messing around with this damn thing.  I will be curious to see MB's response to my latest email.  

On the plus side I've got a spare part for everything in my smoker now....


----------



## JLinza (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up. I use my 1050 quite often. Haven't had this issue yet " fingers crossed "


----------



## mcokevin (Oct 19, 2021)

JLinza said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I use my 1050 quite often. Haven't had this issue yet " fingers crossed "


I hope it keeps working well for you!


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 19, 2021)

JLinza said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I use my 1050 quite often. Haven't had this issue yet " fingers crossed "


My problems were usually when I would raise the temp to go from smoke to sear and the temp would stall somewhere around 400 °.
Haven't has a problem since I started using contact cleaner and manually working the switches for 20-30 secs or so. I've had issues with the lid and hopper switches. MB sent me replacements months ago and they're on the shelf. Haven't needed them since I started this routine maintenance between cooks.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 19, 2021)

I appreciate you posting such a detailed post. I have one of these now and sold another 8 of them. I’m sure I’ll refer to this thread at some point.


----------



## JLinza (Oct 19, 2021)

912smoker said:


> My problems were usually when I would raise the temp to go from smoke to sear and the temp would stall somewhere around 400 °.
> Haven't has a problem since I started using contact cleaner and manually working the switches for 20-30 secs or so. I've had issues with the lid and hopper switches. MB sent me replacements months ago and they're on the shelf. Haven't needed them since I started this routine maintenance between cooks.


Sweet, I haven't had mine up to sear except for one time. I'm usually going low and slow and if I sear I generally switch to my weber. But a little preventative maintenance never hurts.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 19, 2021)

912smoker said:


> My problems were usually when I would raise the temp to go from smoke to sear and the temp would stall somewhere around 400 °.
> Haven't has a problem since I started using contact cleaner and manually working the switches for 20-30 secs or so. I've had issues with the lid and hopper switches. MB sent me replacements months ago and they're on the shelf. Haven't needed them since I started this routine maintenance between cooks.


What is the location of each switch you are using the cleaner on?


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 19, 2021)

Only the hood and hopper switches have been problematic for me. But a little TLC can help remedy the problem.


----------



## mcokevin (Oct 20, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I appreciate you posting such a detailed post. I have one of these now and sold another 8 of them. I’m sure I’ll refer to this thread at some point.


No problem, I hope it's helpful!


----------



## 912smoker (Oct 20, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I appreciate you posting such a detailed post. I have one of these now and sold another 8 of them. I’m sure I’ll refer to this thread at some point.


Yeah I'll buy one for for son and SIL if I can find a deal ! Looking every day


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 20, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Yeah I'll buy one for for son and SIL if I can find a deal ! Looking every day


Few and far between now, I’ve looked for more as I’d buy 10 more at least. Deal now is the Cuisanart Pellet Grill. Retail $599 clearance to $199. Very solid unit eith some nice e read like griddle and charcoal tray inserts.


----------



## HokieGriller (Sep 3, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> As some may have read my Masterbuilt 1050 has been nonfunctional since late July.  I purchased it in April, so it has been unavailable to use almost half of the time I've owned it.  I am detailing the troubleshooting steps I took in hopes that this will be helpful to someone in the future as reference material.  The issue isn't completely resolved yet, but I am close - and at least have a functional smoker as of Sunday.
> 
> This is for a 1050, but the  same logic and steps should apply to both the 800 and 560.
> 
> ...


This post might have just saved me $400... I've been having the same problem all summer. Replaced all the switches, was determined the fan isn't the problem, and was about to break down and order a Fireboard 2. Instead I bypassed the ash pit switch as indicated here. Just a test run so far - the real proof will be a full cook, but so far operating perfectly. Thank you so much!


----------



## tbern (Sep 3, 2022)

hi HokieGriller and welcome to the forum!!   glad you were able to find the problem with your unit and hopefully will work good for you now!!


----------



## PAS (Sep 3, 2022)

I live in N.E. Ohio and just came from Lowes.  They have the Masterbuilt charcoal smokers on clearance sale.


----------



## tbern (Sep 3, 2022)

thanks for the heads up on these!!  quite a markdown


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 3, 2022)

HokieGriller said:


> This post might have just saved me $400... I've been having the same problem all summer. Replaced all the switches, was determined the fan isn't the problem, and was about to break down and order a Fireboard 2. Instead I bypassed the ash pit switch as indicated here. Just a test run so far - the real proof will be a full cook, but so far operating perfectly. Thank you so much!


Good deal HG glad you got it figured out!
And the the forum has saved me many times ! But we can also belp you spend that $$ .

Keith


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 3, 2022)

PAS said:


> I live in N.E. Ohio and just came from Lowes.  They have the Masterbuilt charcoal smokers on clearance sale.


That's a nice deal ! 
How many followed you home ?



Keith


----------



## Mattmilw (Sep 3, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> As some may have read my Masterbuilt 1050 has been nonfunctional since late July.  I purchased it in April, so it has been unavailable to use almost half of the time I've owned it.  I am detailing the troubleshooting steps I took in hopes that this will be helpful to someone in the future as reference material.  The issue isn't completely resolved yet, but I am close - and at least have a functional smoker as of Sunday.
> 
> This is for a 1050, but the  same logic and steps should apply to both the 800 and 560.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if the hopper door is perhaps warped or slightly sprung. When the grill heats up, it worsens the issue, and the door "pulls away" from the plunger. Just a thought.


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 3, 2022)

HokieGriller said:


> This post might have just saved me $400... I've been having the same problem all summer. Replaced all the switches, was determined the fan isn't the problem, and was about to break down and order a Fireboard 2. Instead I bypassed the ash pit switch as indicated here. Just a test run so far - the real proof will be a full cook, but so far operating perfectly. Thank you so much!


My pleasure. I’m glad I was able to help!


----------



## PAS (Sep 5, 2022)

912smoker said:


> That's a nice deal !
> How many followed you home ?
> 
> 
> ...


Was shopping for a new mower, so none came home with me.  Another heads up for Lowes, they have a Veterans discount of 10% for non sale items.  You need your discharge papers to apply for it on line.


----------



## clifish (Sep 5, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Good deal HG glad you got it figured out!
> And the the forum has saved me many times ! But we can also belp you spend that $$ .
> 
> Keith


Yeah Keith you got that I was just strolling through Walmart and the MB 800 followed me home....OK, OK I was hoping to score it on clearance for  $347.  Going to assemble today in garage as they are calling for heavy rain.

Speaking of rain do I have to worry about this thing sitting outside uncovered all the time?


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 5, 2022)

clifish said:


> Yeah Keith you got that I was just strolling through Walmart and the MB 800 followed me home....OK, OK I was hoping to score it on clearance for  $347.  Going to assemble today in garage as they are calling for heavy rain.
> 
> Speaking of rain do I have to worry about this thing sitting outside uncovered all the time?


Yes sit ger er done !

Mine stays under the carport but I would cover it with a tarp if left in the open.

Keith


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 5, 2022)

I would cover it. They are susceptible to rust.


----------

